# Tires



## campfirenut (Aug 9, 2006)

Need some help. My tires are cracking on my Outback and I am very concerned about using it until I get new tires. I know this has been posted before but does anyone have any suggestions on what tires to purchase and about what is the price range.

Thanks

Bob


----------



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

Bob you will get all kinds of advice from my research Maxxis is the way to go. you can get them shipped through there website for around 85$ each free shipping, but do ur research and see whats best for you


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

outbackmac said:


> Bob you will get all kinds of advice from my research Maxxis is the way to go. you can get them shipped through there website for around 85$ each free shipping, but do ur research and see whats best for you


X2


----------



## Kenstand (Mar 25, 2004)

Jerry,
Do you then take your UPS delivered Maxxis tires to any local person for mounting?

How much should I expect to pay for mounting / balancing / disposal.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

California Jim said:


> Bob you will get all kinds of advice from my research Maxxis is the way to go. you can get them shipped through there website for around 85$ each free shipping, but do ur research and see whats best for you


X2








[/quote]

X3


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

I just ordered maxxis in 225/75/15 load range E from my local shop. As said above, reaserch points to them bein top notch. They ran me $110 each mounted/balanced. Haven't got them on yet. Waiting for my new wheels. ---Mike


----------



## ORvagabond (Apr 17, 2009)

mmblantz said:


> I just ordered maxxis in 225/75/15 load range E from my local shop. As said above, reaserch points to them bein top notch. They ran me $110 each mounted/balanced. Haven't got them on yet. Waiting for my new wheels. ---Mike


My Outback came with load C or 6 ply tires. Do you feel that 10 ply are the way to go?


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

depending on what tires u have u might try calling their customer service and seeing if there is anything they can do for u. We had nancos and told them about the cracks and they shipped us five new tires for free! had to have them put on but i had a friend for that.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Ghosty said:


> Bob you will get all kinds of advice from my research Maxxis is the way to go. you can get them shipped through there website for around 85$ each free shipping, but do ur research and see whats best for you


X2








[/quote]

X3

[/quote]
X4
Couple weeks ago i had Maxxis 225/75/15 Radial Load Range E installed on new aluminum wheels. just got back from a 2700 mile trip and they handled great! Never needed to adjust the air pressure and they rode very smooth.


----------



## malibutay (Sep 5, 2007)

There is a differnce between surface cracks and seperation. Some surface cracks are ok and will not damage anything. Friend of mine had surface cracks for years on his without incident. I know most are paranoid about this and I have seen more reports of blowouts on sites like these then I have ever seen or heard of personally. I am not saying dont take it seriously but I would get them checked by some one that knows about tires before spending good mone for no reason. If it gives you piece of mind go for it! I think there all made in China but what do I know?


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

AKvagabond said:


> I just ordered maxxis in 225/75/15 load range E from my local shop. As said above, reaserch points to them bein top notch. They ran me $110 each mounted/balanced. Haven't got them on yet. Waiting for my new wheels. ---Mike


My Outback came with load C or 6 ply tires. Do you feel that 10 ply are the way to go?
[/quote]

The higher load range give you more carrying capacity per tire. If one tire blows it will put less stress on the remaining three. ---Mike


----------



## campfirenut (Aug 9, 2006)

Thanks everyone, going to be checking out the Maxxis tires.

Bob


----------

